# Does Powershell access work on W10M?



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm just curious about powershell on W10M since W10 IoT and W10M shares some stuffs. If we can remotely connect powershell on IoT, then I wonder if we can do the same on W10M. Currently I'm trying it right now but it keeps throwing this error.







So any ideas if this is possible? 



Sent from Ponyville


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 13, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> So any ideas if this is possible?

Click to collapse



I've tried too when I was looking for a way to delete preinstalled apps . I remember giving up after reading something about W10M not supporting remote connections. I'll try again on the latest build and report back.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 13, 2016)

So, let's review the steps needed
1. Enable developer mode on the Windows Phone and pair your with your Windows computer. I used CMD C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\bin\x86>
	
	



```
WinAppDeployCmd list -ip 192.0.0.2 -pin 123456
```
 for that
2. Start Windows Remote Management (WS-Management) on PC 
from CMD 
	
	



```
net start WinRM
```
3. Add Phone to the trusted hosts list
From PowerShell 
	
	



```
set-item wsman:\localhost\Client\TrustedHosts -value 192.0.0.2
```
4. Test connection betwen Windows PC and Windows Phone
from PowerShell 
	
	



```
Test-Connection -ComputerName 192.0.0.2
```
5. Start a remote PowerShell session with the Phone

```
Enter-PSSession -ComputerName 192.0.0.2 -Credential 192.0.0.2\Administrator
```
I get a window asking for admin pass




So, what's the password?


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 13, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> So, what's the password?

Click to collapse



Have you tried IoT's default password "[email protected]"? Or the PIN itself as password?




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## ngame (Aug 13, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Have you tried IoT's default password "[email protected]"? Or the PIN itself as password?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



didn't work . Also I tried some random users like SYSTEM and WPNONETWORK but no success


----------



## lukjok (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't think so, because:
1. In WP, PowerShell folder is empty.
2. Even it would have some binaries of PS, WinRM service doesn't exist on the WP.
You can use TShell if it's still working on WP 10.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 13, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Have you tried IoT's default password "[email protected]"? Or the PIN itself as password?Sent from Ponyville

Click to collapse



Doesn't work. Now I remember why I gave up last time, I think you must have Windows Remote Management or/and Remote Procedure Call services running on the phone. 
In theory, the first can be started via HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\WinRM\Start value 2 and the second HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\RpcSs\Start value 2, but I could add just the first one with Interop Tools  . 



lukjok said:


> WinRM service doesn't exist on the WP

Click to collapse



How do I check which services are running on the phone?


----------



## ngame (Aug 13, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Doesn't work. Now I remember why I gave up last time, I think you must have Windows Remote Management or/and Remote Procedure Call services running on the phone.
> In theory, the first can be started via HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\WinRM\Start value 2 and the second HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\RpcSs\Start value 2, but I could add just the first one with Interop Tools  .
> 
> 
> How do I check which services are running on the phone?

Click to collapse



I think using ProcessViewer (WP8) app you can see


----------



## lukjok (Aug 13, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Doesn't work. Now I remember why I gave up last time, I think you must have Windows Remote Management or/and Remote Procedure Call services running on the phone.
> In theory, the first can be started via HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\WinRM\Start value 2 and the second HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\RpcSs\Start value 2, but I could add just the first one with Interop Tools  .
> 
> 
> How do I check which services are running on the phone?

Click to collapse



There is no WinRM subkey under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 13, 2016)

ngame said:


> I think using ProcessViewer (WP8) app you can see

Click to collapse



Isn't just like http://127.0.0.1/processes.htm ?


lukjok said:


> There is no WinRM subkey under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\

Click to collapse



It isn't, but you can add it with Interop Tools


----------



## lukjok (Aug 13, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Isn't just like http://127.0.0.1/processes.htm ?
> 
> It isn't, but you can add it with Interop Tools

Click to collapse



No, your addition doesn't make sense.  This is how WinRM service subkey looks on IoT device registry.




This service needs a wsmsvc.dll file, which doesn't exist on Windows Phone. 
So, you can add as many keys as you want but it just won't work.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 13, 2016)

lukjok said:


> This service needs a wsmsvc.dll file, which doesn't exist on Windows Phone.

Click to collapse



I've just noticed that, but rpcss.dll is in system32.


----------



## ngame (Aug 13, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Isn't just like http://127.0.0.1/processes.htm ?
> 
> It isn't, but you can add it with Interop Tools

Click to collapse



Yes it is . I forgot about this


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 14, 2016)

Pingy https://www.microsoft.com/store/p/pingy/9nblggh0j8mc


> Pingy is a Windows Phone 7 app which monitors your network resources. Pingy has its own PowerShell script library which lets you update secondary live tiles and send toast notifications based on your requirements. This will let you set any text or image as a live tile, the only limit is your imagination. Pingy uses the built in WS-Management service, so no third party application is required to run remote scripts.

Click to collapse


http://www.jmd-software.net/page/Pingy.aspx


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 14, 2016)

lukjok said:


> No, your addition doesn't make sense.  This is how WinRM service subkey looks on IoT device registry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey can you send us that DLL file? Lemme try if I can make that to work on W10M even if we don't have write access to C:\Windows. Looks like C:\Data\Windows\ is symlinked to C:\Windows but still not sure... 



w.bogdan said:


> Pingy https://www.microsoft.com/store/p/pingy/9nblggh0j8mc
> 
> http://www.jmd-software.net/page/Pingy.aspx

Click to collapse



Pingy can only powershell remote to PCs or IoT, not powershelling to W10M's self powershell (if it does exist...)




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 14, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Pingy can only powershell remote to PCs or IoT, not powershelling to W10M's self powershell (if it does exist...)

Click to collapse



But if "Pingy uses the built in WS-Management service", doesn't mean it should be running on the phone too?


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 14, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> But if "Pingy uses the built in WS-Management service", doesn't mean it should be running on the phone too?

Click to collapse



I'm trying it right now even the an example hello world on a toast message with 


```
Send-Toast -Message "Hello World"
```

But I can't make it to work  . Can you try it thou? Or someone try Pingy if it does work? 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## lukjok (Aug 14, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Hey can you send us that DLL file? Lemme try if I can make that to work on W10M even if we don't have write access to C:\Windows. Looks like C:\Data\Windows\ is symlinked to C:\Windows but still not sure...
> Sent from Ponyville

Click to collapse



Here it is. Also uploaded PowerShell folder with binaries.


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 14, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Here it is. Also uploaded PowerShell folder with binaries.

Click to collapse



Thanks! Really appreciate it!  

Looks like we need to add the PowerShell binaries too to \System32\ . Now let's see if adding it to C:\Data\Windows\System32 works... 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 14, 2016)

@lukjok one more thing, can you send me those "WinRM" registry keys? All of those values? Thanks  




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## lukjok (Aug 14, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Hey can you send us that DLL file? Lemme try if I can make that to work on W10M even if we don't have write access to C:\Windows. Looks like C:\Data\Windows\ is symlinked to C:\Windows but still not sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





mrchezco1995 said:


> Thanks! Really appreciate it!
> 
> Looks like we need to add the PowerShell binaries too to \System32\ . Now let's see if adding it to C:\Data\Windows\System32 works...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a PowerShell folder under C:\Windows also.


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 14, 2016)

lukjok said:


> There is a PowerShell folder under C:\Windows also.

Click to collapse



Yeah but one problem, C:\Windows\ is write protected, at least for me even I enabled Full FS access with Interop Tools :/ 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## lukjok (Aug 14, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Yeah but one problem, C:\Windows\ is write protected, at least for me even I enabled Full FS access with Interop Tools :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyway, there are some registry keys for PowerShell:

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\PowerShell]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\PowerShell\1]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\PowerShell\1\ShellIds]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\PowerShell\1\ShellIds\Microsoft.PowerShell]
"ExecutionPolicy"="RemoteSigned"
"Path"="c:\\Windows\\System32\\WindowsPowerShell\\v1.0\\powershell.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\PowerShell\3]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\PowerShell\3\PowerShellEngine]
"ApplicationBase"="c:\\Windows\\System32\\WindowsPowerShell\\v1.0"
"PowerShellVersion"="5.0.10586.0"
"PSCompatibleVersion"="1.0, 2.0, 3.0, 4.0, 5.0"
"RuntimeVersion"="v4.0.30319"
```


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 14, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Anyway, there are some registry keys for PowerShell:
> 
> ```
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\PowerShell]
> ...

Click to collapse



What about those key I saw on your post earlier? HKLM\System\ControlSet001\Control\Services\WinRM ?




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## lukjok (Aug 14, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> What about those key I saw on your post earlier? HKLM\System\ControlSet001\Control\Services\WinRM ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, these keys are only for PowerShell.


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 14, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Oh, these keys are only for PowerShell.

Click to collapse



Oh... Okay  

Okay I noticed something weird on my phone. Now I can write on C:\Windows lol! Yesterday I can't write any stuff to it when I'm trying something lol! What I only did last night when messing with the registry is adding the dword key UMCIAuditMode with a value of 1 on HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\CI lol! Here check this http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...iest-windows-rt-umci-unlockjailbreak-t3435701

Anyways, done adding keys and files, still the same thing on my first post lol. 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## lukjok (Aug 14, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Oh... Okay
> 
> Okay I noticed something weird on my phone. Now I can write on C:\Windows lol! Yesterday I can't write any stuff to it when I'm trying something lol! What I only did last night when messing with the registry is adding the dword key UMCIAuditMode with a value of 1 on HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\CI lol! Here check this http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...iest-windows-rt-umci-unlockjailbreak-t3435701
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice find, but I can't add that key  Found more keys for WinRM

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Management Infrastructure]
"DefaultLocalProtocol"="WMIDCOM"
"DefaultRemoteProtocol"="WINRM"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Management Infrastructure\Protocols]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Management Infrastructure\Protocols\WINRM]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Management Infrastructure\Protocols\WINRM\1.0]
"dllEntryPoint"="MI_Application_InitializeV1"
"dllPath"=hex(2):25,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,72,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
  74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,57,\
  00,73,00,6d,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\SharedAccess\Defaults\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"WINRM-HTTP-In-TCP" ="v2.25|Action=Allow|Active=TRUE|Dir=In|Protocol=6|Profile=Domain|Profile=Private|LPort=5985|App=System|[email protected],-30253|[email protected],-30256|[email protected],-30267|"
"WINRM-HTTP-In-TCP-PUBLIC" ="v2.25|Action=Allow|Active=TRUE|Dir=In|Protocol=6|Profile=Public|LPort=5985|RA4=LocalSubnet|RA6=LocalSubnet|App=System|[email protected],-30253|[email protected],-30256|[email protected],-30267|"
"WINRM-HTTP-Compat-In-TCP" ="v2.25|Action=Allow|Active=FALSE|Dir=In|Protocol=6|LPort=80|App=System|[email protected],-35001|[email protected],-35002|[email protected],-30252|"
"{95B22408-0D89-427C-A979-1C68FF212292}" ="v2.24|Action=Allow|Active=TRUE|Dir=In|Protocol=6|LPort=5985|Name=WinRM-HTTP-Port|"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\WinRM]
"DelayedAutoStart"=dword:00000000
"Start"=dword:00000002
"DisplayName"="@%Systemroot%\\system32\\wsmsvc.dll,-101"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
  74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
  00,76,00,63,00,68,00,6f,00,73,00,74,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,2d,00,\
  6b,00,20,00,4e,00,65,00,74,00,77,00,6f,00,72,00,6b,00,53,00,65,00,72,00,76,\
  00,69,00,63,00,65,00,00,00
"Type"=dword:00000020
"Description"="@%Systemroot%\\system32\\wsmsvc.dll,-102"
"DependOnService"=hex(7):52,00,50,00,43,00,53,00,53,00,00,00,48,00,54,00,54,00,\
  50,00,00,00,00,00
"ObjectName"="NT AUTHORITY\\NetworkService"
"ServiceSidType"=dword:00000001
"RequiredPrivileges"=hex(7):53,00,65,00,41,00,73,00,73,00,69,00,67,00,6e,00,50,\
  00,72,00,69,00,6d,00,61,00,72,00,79,00,54,00,6f,00,6b,00,65,00,6e,00,50,00,\
  72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,41,00,75,\
  00,64,00,69,00,74,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,\
  00,00,53,00,65,00,43,00,68,00,61,00,6e,00,67,00,65,00,4e,00,6f,00,74,00,69,\
  00,66,00,79,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,\
  53,00,65,00,43,00,72,00,65,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,47,00,6c,00,6f,00,62,00,61,\
  00,6c,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,\
  65,00,49,00,6d,00,70,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,6f,00,6e,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,50,\
  00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,00,00
"FailureActions"=hex:80,51,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,14,00,00,\
  00,01,00,00,00,c0,d4,01,00,01,00,00,00,e0,93,04,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\WinRM\Parameters]
"ServiceDll"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
  00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
  57,00,73,00,6d,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"ServiceDllUnloadOnStop"=dword:00000001
"ServiceMain"="ServiceMain"
```


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 14, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Nice find, but I can't add that key

Click to collapse



Use vcReg to add the keys then reboot. Thanks for the keys again thou  . Gonna try this later and will give an update  




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 14, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Oh... Okay
> 
> dword key UMCIAuditMode with a value of 1 on HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\CI
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I allready have this key, but under HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\CI
Lumia 640 XL DS latest fast ring build.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 14, 2016)

I've tested on two Windows 10 Pro virtual machines. I had to run PowerShell as admin and 
	
	



```
Enable-PSRemoting
```
 on the one I wanted to connect to. The command gives the following message


> PS C:\Windows\system32> Enable-PSRemoting
> WinRM Quick Configuration
> Running command "Set-WSManQuickConfig" to enable remote management of this computer by using the Windows Remote
> Management (WinRM) service.
> ...

Click to collapse



Then I could connect with a password protected account. 
So, chances of getting PowerShell to run on W10M seem very slim to me. 
@lukjok How did you connect PowerShell to Windows 10 IoT?


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 18, 2016)

Microsoft announced the PowerShell open source project on GitHub https://microsoft.com/powershell
Releases available on Windows (win10-x64, win81-x64), Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS) and Mac OS X. https://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShell/releases


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 30, 2016)

I asked gus33000 and he said 


> It works with ssh already, no need to add anything.

Click to collapse




> Through ssh you can run powershell fine on the phone. You just need to copy over PS IoT files and it will work

Click to collapse



Did anyone succeed and can explain for a noob like me to understand?


----------



## lukjok (Sep 1, 2016)

So, I made PowerShell work through SSH, but it's very buggy for now.


----------



## ngame (Sep 1, 2016)

lukjok said:


> So, I made PowerShell work through SSH, but it's very buggy for now.

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## G.moe (Sep 2, 2016)

ngame said:


> How?

Click to collapse



Place PS binaries in system32 (or call them from elsewhere on the phone with proper rights). Binaries must be from a similar ARM build. Check out IoT. I have 14393 on a Rasp Pi 2 B; if you want me to grab the binary let me know, but you could also mount an IoT image.


----------



## w.bogdan (Sep 3, 2016)

*guide for enabling SSH, CMD and PowerShell on W10M*

This is the most user-UNfriendly forum on XDA. No one is willing to or able to express what they know in full sentences. 
So here is my noob attempt of making a user readable guide for enabling SSH, CMD and PowerShell on W10M
1. Enable developer mode on the phone – Settings – Update & security – For developers – Developer mode, Device discovery and Device portal set to On
2. Download latest Interop Tools from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68307668&postcount=2, unzip and install the arm dependencies, then the Interop app from the Phone http://127.0.0.1/AppManager.htm or from the PC using http://PhoneIP/AppManager.htm. Alternatively you can install Interop app from phone’s File Explorer. 
3. Open Interop app, This device – Interop Unlock and turn On: Restore NDTKSvc, Full Filesystem Access, New Capability Engine Unlock and Interop/ Cap Unlock then reboot the phone
4. Download Windows 10 IoT Core image from https://developer.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/iot/Docs/GetStarted/dragonboard/GetStartedStep1.htm , mount the ISO, install Windows_10_IoT_Core_QCDB410C.msi, and use ImgMount Tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2066903 to mount the flash.ffu from C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft IoT\FFU\QCDB410C\ The command should look like ImgMount.exe .\flash.ffu You can copy ImgMount.exe and flash.ffu in the same directory for convenience.  
5. From the mounted IoT image Windows/System32 copy cmd.exe, cmd.exe.mui and WindowsPowerShell 
6. Connect the phone to the PC and copy cmd.exe, cmd.exe.mui and WindowsPowerShell  to \Phone\Windows\system32 . I’ve done this from Windows’ File Explorer with Windows Search service (Wsearch) disabled from C:\Windows\System32\services.msc
7. Open Interop app, This device – SSH Account Manager – Templates – Apply Full SFTP Access, Apply CMD Access. Under Main Options – Authentication method select Password, User Sirepuser Password 1234. In User list select Sirepuser, mark Allow running apps … and reboot
8. Connect to the Phone with a ssh client like Putty http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ using ssh [email protected] and password 1234
9. As others claim, this should offer CMD commands with SYSTEM access, and even PowerShell. For me, besides dir, other commands don’t seem to work.
I might be wrong, missed some steps, added some unnecessary ones, so please correct me where I’m wrong. 
References and credits: @snickler - [GUIDE] Full FileSystem Access over SFTP / CMD over SSH on Windows 10 Mobile 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...de-filesystem-access-sftp-windows-10-t3185766 @gus33000 - [APP] Interop Tools - A versatile registry editor, registry browser, unlock and more!n 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...app-interop-tools-versatile-registry-t3445271


----------



## sensboston (Sep 3, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> This is the most user-UNfriendly forum on XDA. No one is willing to or able to express what they know in full sentences.

Click to collapse



Sorry, my friend but I don't agree with you... XDA people here (not counting noobs or bystanders) are very helpful and responsive. All you need - just ask politely (maybe via PM). BTW, many devs here are very busy so don't expect an immediate help or response. However it's not a point to judge people as you did...


----------



## w.bogdan (Sep 3, 2016)

sensboston said:


> Sorry, my friend but I don't agree with you... XDA people here (not counting noobs or bystanders) are very helpful and responsive. All you need - just ask politely (maybe via PM). BTW, many devs here are very busy so don't expect an immediate help or response. However it's not a point to judge people as you did...

Click to collapse



I understand that devs are busy, that's why I asked for help here and didn't continue on the Interop app thread. Instead of responding to me, you could have taken the same time to say if the steps I enumerated are correct or not. Anyway, I'm done. I don't have time for Windows Phone anymore, or this kind of conversations.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 3, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> I understand that devs are busy, that's why I asked for help here and didn't continue on the Interop app thread. Instead of responding to me, you could have taken the same time to say if the steps I enumerated are correct or not. Anyway, I'm done. I don't have time for Windows Phone anymore, or this kind of conversations.

Click to collapse



The steps you have posted are indeed correct, you could also add a note to copy the cmd mui file too that would fix some commands. But I'm busy so sorry for not answering your questions at all. Sometimes I don't have much time to document big procedures such as this one which is already documented in snickler's ssh thread pretty well. Also you could have seen me thanking your post as a yes it's correct. There's no need to be angry or anything really. We all have a life outside xda and we can't always answer to everything. I try to answer to small and easy questions first most of the time.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 3, 2016)

Somewhere on this forum are posted cmd.exe and cmd.exe.gui, no need to download 4 GB iot. Then, Intero tool has his own template to open cmd on phone, no putty needed. And interop tool x86/64 has it too (via remote control connection).


----------



## G.moe (Sep 3, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Somewhere on this forum are posted cmd.exe and cmd.exe.gui, no need to download 4 GB iot. Then, Intero tool has his own template to open cmd on phone, no putty needed. And interop tool x86/64 has it too (via remote control connection).

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68352546&postcount=77


----------

